# Once Upon A Time (tv series) (SPOILERS!)



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I couldn't wait for the premier andfound out that the first episode was on IMDB. I am a big Gennifer Goodwin fan and she plays Snow White. Also the woman that played Cameron in House is in it. Nice twist on characters we grew up with
http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3101793817

The official premier is on Oct 23rd on ABC


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks! I've been impatiently waiting for this series and Grimm to get started!  I love weird or scary takes on ordinary stories so both shows sound right down my alley.

Kathy in NC


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

candggmom said:


> Thanks! I've been impatiently waiting for this series and Grimm to get started! I love weird or scary takes on ordinary stories so both shows sound right down my alley.
> 
> Kathy in NC


ditto! I doubt they'll both last though. We can have 18 Law & Orders, and then the other crime dramas, then throw in all the reality TV and any other genre can only have 1 show.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Both Grimm and Once Upon a Time look interesting, but I agree that it's unlikely both will last.  Has anyone seen any kind of discussion/comparison about what the differences are between the two concepts?


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Interesting. I will wait for the show to premier on TV.  I wasn't too excited about this since I used to read the comic book FABLES and it seemed very much like the same story.  However, the previews have now sucked me in.


----------



## RobertY (Jun 24, 2011)

My DVR is looking forward to both of those series.

I agree on the landslide number of all those other type shows. I do not see what my wife sees in all of them. I mean it is all basically the same. Someone kills someone and the police/ncis/cis/whatever has to solve it and catch the killer.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

DVR is set and ready to go on both.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

dpinmd said:


> Both Grimm and Once Upon a Time look interesting, but I agree that it's unlikely both will last. Has anyone seen any kind of discussion/comparison about what the differences are between the two concepts?


From what I understand, Once Upon a Time is about the fairy tale people stuck in our world while Grimm is about a police officer who inhierts the ability to see thru illusions to see the real creatures behind some criminals (ie, other officers see a bad guy, but he sees the big bad wolf).


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

RobertY said:


> I agree on the landslide number of all those other type shows. I do not see what my wife sees in all of them. I mean it is all basically the same. Someone kills someone and the police/ncis/cis/whatever has to solve it and catch the killer.


Blasphemy from thy tongue!

Besides

Dude, Law & Order falls under the reality category...ask any police officer.

(I'm practicing head hopping in different time periods. lol)


----------



## Ben Dobson (Mar 27, 2011)

Once Upon a Time is a show I'd really like to be good--I enjoy the comic Fables a lot, which has a very similar idea (and was probably in some way an inspiration for this series, since at one time they were developing an actual Fables show).  But I'm fairly terrified it's going to be awful.  It's a hard concept to land.

Fingers crossed, though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have soooo been looking forward to this show...I'll probably maybe wait until Sunday.  

Betsy


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

Ben Dobson said:


> Once Upon a Time is a show I'd really like to be good--I enjoy the comic Fables a lot, which has a very similar idea (and was probably in some way an inspiration for this series, since at one time they were developing an actual Fables show). But I'm fairly terrified it's going to be awful. It's a hard concept to land.
> 
> Fingers crossed, though.


You shouldn't be terrified about how "Once Upon a Time" is going to turn out. I'm pretty sure it's going to be a fantastic show. When it comes to fairy tale concepts and modernizing them for an audience, Disney tends to do it best and proved it when they released "Tangled". Because Disney owns ABC, I'm confident the show will be everything that Walt would have wanted and more.

I'm a little more skeptical with Grimm. It looks fantastic, but again, it's a detective show and television is just so saturated with detective/police shows. Unless it's really intriguing and written well (like "Person of Interest") I don't see that show sticking around for too long.


----------



## RobertY (Jun 24, 2011)

lololololol



Meb Bryant said:


> Blasphemy from thy tongue!
> 
> Besides
> 
> ...


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Ben Dobson said:


> Once Upon a Time is a show I'd really like to be good--I enjoy the comic Fables a lot, which has a very similar idea (and was probably in some way an inspiration for this series, since at one time they were developing an actual Fables show). But I'm fairly terrified it's going to be awful. It's a hard concept to land.
> 
> Fingers crossed, though.


I'm hoping it will be good and I fear it won't be as well .... I'm especially concerned since it's on one of the old networks ....


----------



## MaryKingsley (Mar 26, 2011)

Ben Dobson said:


> Once Upon a Time is a show I'd really like to be good--I enjoy the comic Fables a lot, which has a very similar idea (and was probably in some way an inspiration for this series, since at one time they were developing an actual Fables show). But I'm fairly terrified it's going to be awful. It's a hard concept to land.


Yeah, but don't forget it's from J.J. Abrams. 7 years ago, would you ever have thought Lost would have succeeded?


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I couldn't wait for the premier andfound out that the first episode was on IMDB. I am a big Gennifer Goodwin fan and she plays Snow White. Also the woman that played Cameron in House is in it. Nice twist on characters we grew up with
> http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3101793817
> 
> The official premier is on Oct 23rd on ABC


Thank you for the link! DH and I watched it Friday night. We enjoyed it.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

*Once Upon A Time*. Loved it! Do wish the lighting were a little brighter though. I kept expecting Hugh Laurie's House to come limping in.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

It was great but yeah - why the British accents on a good portion of the characters? Looking forward to next week.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I also enjoyed this opening show.
Hopefully it will develop nicely.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Looked very good to me as well, hope the writing can keep up.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

That was really good, I was afraid it wouldn't be as well.  Now I just hope it doesn't become a mess toward the end like LOST did... and I hope it actually reaches an end.  Fantasy shows have had a really hard time at it lately.  I hope this one sticks and keeps up the quality.  As for the accents, I think a lot of people expect British accents in fairy tales because they have such a firm basis in European culture and history.  It just kind of naturally happens.  I have to admit though, I didn't even notice. >< 

I can't wait to see them branch into other stories and characters.  It has a lot of potential for a lot of fun things.  I get a very Haven feel from it... and not just because it's set in Maine.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm not sure if they are going to branch out into other stories.  I think they are going to stick with the core of Snow White/Evil Queen.  

And why does the sheriff have a French accent?


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Spoiler



Hope I did this right. The sheriff is Geppetto. Maybe that has to do with his accent.


 The accents are not a deal breaker though. I see the potential for a lot of twists and turns.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I think I saw Cinderella in the preview. Maybe they will touch on other stories.

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I liked it. I'll be watching to see what happens, that's for certain.

Grimm is filmed here in my home town, so I have to watch that for "Name That Location."


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

dkazemi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No,


Spoiler



the sheriff was at the mayor's house and is (I think) the "huntsman" the queen once sent after snow. Gepetto was the older man in the sheriff's office, dressed as a janitor.



And anyone notice what was being whistled by the other prisoner in the jail? Guess they can use it since Disney owns ABC.

and, amazon has the pilot for free in their streaming section.

oh, and does the prince's sword throw at the wedding look weird to anyone else? i can't figure out how he does that.

and lastly in what fairy tale can


Spoiler



Rumplestiltskin see the future?



and my favorite line


Spoiler



i sent my men into the forest and al lthe animals are abuzz with the queen's plan.


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

scarlet said:


> No,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


In the original fairy tale,


Spoiler



Rumpelstiltskin is not able to see the future, but he's quite able to spin straw into gold.



I honestly love Rumpelstiltskin and have been waiting for Disney to do an animated movie on him. I was ecstatic to see him. Loved the gothic, edgier, Little Red Riding Hood. And of course the dwarf whistling, "Whistle While You Work" was just fun. I'm going to enjoy finding all the little hidden Easter eggs Disney put into the show. It's fantastic.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I think half the fun of this show is that they will hopefully spin off into new stories.  Just going off what we saw in his fairy tale book it looks like we can expect Alice in Wonderland.  I really kind of want it to be almost like Haven meets 10th Kingdom... the Snow White thing being a constant background element and the core of the story while we run across different fairy tale characters.  It'd really be a shame if they didn't take advantage of that some way.  If they stick simply to Snow White and the queen then they could have just made it a mini-series.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Bah already getting all confused.  It reminded me of 10th Kingdom too with the Snow White centric theme. I suspect Disney is just starting with their subliminal marketung.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

I thought it was a great start to what looks like a very promising show!  Definitely made the DVR-cut, at least for now!  Someone above mentioned "Easter Eggs," did you notice any of the little nods to "Lost"?    ("smoke monster," eye opening scene, numbers...)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Entertainment Weekly has a nice article with "leaks" from the stars of the show:
Cinderella and Hansel and Gretel are among the characters viewers will be seeing in the first batch of episodes.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I thought the teaser for the next episode was really interesting when Snow White says (about the evil stepmother) "I did ruin her life."  That could be an interesting twist.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

i enjoyed it and set my DVR to record the series.  We shall see.  I started in on other fall line ups and pretty much cancelled out of them because they fell flat or were too much like other shows.  So far it is Modern Family, Unforgettable, and this.  Maybe Grimm will work too.  I thought that I saw something about Red Riding Hood or something like it on one of the pay channels and haven't been able to find it since.  That one looked great in the previews too.  Anyone else know what I am talking about?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I think maybe that was one of the episodes of Grimm being advertised(?)


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

The Red Riding Hood incident was mentioned on Grimm. It does look like Red is helping her grandma in the inn though.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Or maybe the movie? Red Riding Hood. Had to visit IMDB for release date, which was March so maybe the DVD is out soon?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

DVD is already out. It is at red box too. That is how I rented it. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

dkazemi said:


> The Red Riding Hood incident was mentioned on Grimm. It does look like Red is helping her grandma in the inn though.


i wouldn't say "helping", it looks like they have a bit of a dysfunctional relationship.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I enjoyed the scenes set in the "real world."  I thought the scenes set in the "fairy tale world" were a bit off...(sorry).  The wedding?  It looked like she had the same dress on as in the coffin?  She didn't have time to change for the wedding?  Prince Charming did...  and she made some reference to being in the coffin, as if she had gotten in to it while concious--I thought she ate the apple, fell into a coma and then they put her in the coffin.  And the magic tree looked like something my 10 year old granddaughter's art class would have made...

That being said, I do like the "real world" and the complicated relationships, and realize they need the "fairy tale" back story, just wish they could have used a bit more Disney muscle in those scenes....

Betsy


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

dpinmd said:


> I thought it was a great start to what looks like a very promising show! Definitely made the DVR-cut, at least for now! Someone above mentioned "Easter Eggs," did you notice any of the little nods to "Lost"?  ("smoke monster," eye opening scene, numbers...)


That was me.  I was thinking about it today while doing some writing and the more I thought about the time on the clock (8:15 then 8:16) the more I started to recognize the numbers from Lost. A light bulb went off. I was pretty ecstatic when I figured it out.


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

Marguerite said:


> i enjoyed it and set my DVR to record the series. We shall see. I started in on other fall line ups and pretty much cancelled out of them because they fell flat or were too much like other shows. So far it is Modern Family, Unforgettable, and this. Maybe Grimm will work too. I thought that I saw something about Red Riding Hood or something like it on one of the pay channels and haven't been able to find it since. That one looked great in the previews too. Anyone else know what I am talking about?


That definitely sounds like the previews they've been advertising for Grimm. Lots of Red Riding Hood tales lately.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I enjoyed the scenes set in the "real world." I thought the scenes set in the "fairy tale world" were a bit off...(sorry). The wedding? It looked like she had the same dress on as in the coffin? She didn't have time to change for the wedding?
> 
> Betsy


To be fair... Disney princesses didn't change their clothes too often.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

SheenahFreitas said:


> That was me.  I was thinking about it today while doing some writing and the more I thought about the time on the clock (8:15 then 8:16) the more I started to recognize the numbers from Lost. A light bulb went off. I was pretty ecstatic when I figured it out.


And Regina's (the mayor/witch's) house number was 108! Also, I read somewhere (here?) that Emma has a Geronimo Jackson bumper sticker on her car -- need to go back and re-watch on the DVR to see if that's really true!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Liked it and looking forward to next week to see how things develop.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> To be fair... Disney princesses didn't change their clothes too often.


But the Prince changed his clothes... 

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Perhaps the prince is more vain?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Perhaps the prince is more vain?


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I thought the special effect at the beginning when the Queen interrupts the wedding was cool - the way they made her glide over the floor.  We watched that several times


----------



## RobertY (Jun 24, 2011)

The wife and I both watched the show. To be honest my opinion may fly against all the others here. We did not enjoy it, but we did not hate it either. We suspect that this will be one of the shows that develop into a better show. So, we will be watching the next few episodes to see what happens and to see if it makes our cut.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I really liked it.  I always worry with shows like this about where they are going to go with it.  It seems like it can sustain itself for 10-12 episodes but then what?  If the drama is about breaking the curse, eventually you need to break the curse.  Anyway, I will definitely keep watching.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I was underwhelmed and disappointed to be so -- I wanted to love it. This is so the type of thing I could go fangirl over. I suppose I wanted more dark wit. Also, 10th Kingdom, and all the modern adaptations I've read, might have spoiled me. Of course, I plan on continuing to watch.

The IMDB board is of course about how all the actors and actresses are ugly. It's a lot like the Game of Thrones board. People are unable to accept that in books someone who is described as beautiful can always be your image of beautiful, but casting directors have to settle on one image. 

Another thing I keep seeing, so I know that I have to be in the minority, is that Ginnifer Goodwin and Jennifer Morrison are almost indistinguishable from one another -- that people had a tough time because they thought Morrison (as Emma) was Snow White and were really thrown for a loop with Goodwin showed up as Sister Mary Margaret Blanchard. (I love the name though, which translates to something like bitter white pearl, which HAS to be deliberate.) Anyhow, perhaps it's because I knew them before the show, but I think that they have similar looks and yet not so similar as to be confusing.

My hope is that they don't Disneyfy it entirely. I get that some meta is inevitable, but the original stories are darker, and better, and more compelling.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

anyone notice that the Mayor is named "regina", latin for queen?


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

scarlet said:


> anyone notice that the Mayor is named "regina", latin for queen?


Good catch. I might need to re-watch to see what other little Easter Eggs are in there.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Andra said:


> I thought the special effect at the beginning when the Queen interrupts the wedding was cool - the way they made her glide over the floor. We watched that several times


I really liked that too. Very subtle but effective... I don't feel it's used enough. Of course, you see it a lot in machinima just due to people not syncing up the walking and the speed of the character correctly. But that was a fun and purposeful use of it.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

scarlet said:


> anyone notice that the Mayor is named "regina", latin for queen?


I should have noticed that! I did appreciate her offer of apple cider.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> I should have noticed that! I did appreciate her offer of apple cider.


i know, i loved that line!

i liked when snow was walking through the hospital and a patient reaches out to touch her. for a second i thought that would be the prince. can't wait to hear what his story becomes if/when he wakes up.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I liked the little touch that the kids give Snow White pears instead of apples which are usually more traditional gifts for teachers from students.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

YES! DD & I both noticed that too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think I'm going to have to watch it again...I missed a lot of these details.  Though the Lost references will be, well, lost on me, as I didn't really watch that show after the first season...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I watched it on Hulu Plus today and really enjoyed it. I loved the Apple Cider line, too. 

I want to watch it again. There was too much going on for one viewing.


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

dpinmd said:


> And Regina's (the mayor/witch's) house number was 108! Also, I read somewhere (here?) that Emma has a Geronimo Jackson bumper sticker on her car -- need to go back and re-watch on the DVR to see if that's really true!


I wish I had a DVR so I could rewatch the episode to pay closer attention to the numbers and try to find all the hidden Easter Eggs. D:


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> Another thing I keep seeing, so I know that I have to be in the minority, is that Ginnifer Goodwin and Jennifer Morrison are almost indistinguishable from one another -- that people had a tough time because they thought Morrison (as Emma) was Snow White and were really thrown for a loop with Goodwin showed up as Sister Mary Margaret Blanchard. (I love the name though, which translates to something like bitter white pearl, which HAS to be deliberate.) Anyhow, perhaps it's because I knew them before the show, but I think that they have similar looks and yet not so similar as to be confusing.
> 
> My hope is that they don't Disneyfy it entirely. I get that some meta is inevitable, but the original stories are darker, and better, and more compelling.


I think it's smart casting that Ginnifer and Jennifer look alike considering Emma is Snow White's daughter. You always want a good match up like that to really make it believable that two people could be related to one another. It's also a wise choice on someone's part to keep Jennifer's hair blonde instead of having it brown like during the first couple seasons on House (though I think she looks prettier with brown hair). That way you won't be too confused as to who is who; Snow White's description is pretty straight-forward that she has dark brown/black hair after all.

And I don't think anyone has to worry about it being Disney-fied. Just because the network is owned by Disney and its being distributed through a Disney distributor doesn't mean it'll be clean cut. They do have a darker side and it shows even in their animated movies if one really were to think about it. This show is in good hands. No one does produces fairytales better than the Disney company, for the most part.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

funny, i don't really feel that snow and emma look that much alike.  also, i think that emma looks too old. to me she looks like she's in her 30's not her 20's.  and at some point, i hope we get an explanation regarding Henry's father.  and exactly how long the "fairy tale" characters have been in Storybrooke, because they don't look 28 years older than the do in the story scenes.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

They called one of the dwarfs "Doc" and I wondered if they had the legal permission to use the Disney names for them. I should have realized that it was ABC and thus Disney.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya know I find it funny that in the Castle thread, and others, everyone is worried about those who haven't had time to watch episodes yet, and so use spoilers... 
re: the bumper sticker, even on my bigscreen I couldn't read what it said. And I never watched LOST so I don't get any of those tidbits.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Ya know I find it funny that in the Castle thread, and others, everyone is worried about those who haven't had time to watch episodes yet, and so use spoilers...
> re: the bumper sticker, even on my bigscreen I couldn't read what it said. And I never watched LOST so I don't get any of those tidbits.


I didn't watch Lost either so I'll rely on this thread to pick up the references.

I'll probably watch the pilot again tonight.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Ya know I find it funny that in the Castle thread, and others, everyone is worried about those who haven't had time to watch episodes yet, and so use spoilers...


Yeah, I really need to stop reading this thread now until I've watched the episode. I started reading it just to get an overall sense of how folks had liked the show but now that more details (other than Easter Eggs, which just make me want to watch it even more, I love those when I catch 'em) are being given, I gotta stop reading!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

scarlet said:


> and exactly how long the "fairy tale" characters have been in Storybrooke, because they don't look 28 years older than the do in the story scenes.


Time is frozen in Storybrook so the fairy tale characters haven't aged. Which must be really wierd for Henry.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good point about spoilers, folks! I've modified the subject to remind folks about the spoilers, and we can always use spoiler text. If you're not familiar with our spoiler text, it's the icon above the text box in a post that looks like SP, top row of icons on the right.







Click on it and you get this: [spoiler][/spoiler]. Whatever you type between the spoiler tags will be covered by a black bar like this:


Spoiler



http://Snow White, don't eat the apple!


 To read the spoilered text, move your cursor over it or touch it on a touch device.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good point about spoilers, folks! I've modified the subject to remind folks about the spoilers, and we can always use spoiler text. If you're not familiar with our spoiler text, it's the icon above the text box in a post that looks like SP, top row of icons on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Emma, don't drink the Apple Cider!!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> Time is frozen in Storybrook so the fairy tale characters haven't aged. Which must be really wierd for Henry.


and weird for every kid in the school. or, i wonder are the kids....


Spoiler



transformed forest animals changed into children?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> and weird for every kid in the school. or, i wonder are the kids....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That would be interesting. I plan to watch it again, but I'm not getting a signal on my TV right now.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That would be interesting. I plan to watch it again, but I'm not getting a signal on my TV right now.


what's a TV?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> what's a TV?


It's that thing I have my Roku hooked up to so I can watch Once Upon a Time.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Roku ftw! How are you watching this show on it?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> Roku ftw! How are you watching this show on it?


I've got Hulu Plus. $7.99 a month. That's also how I watch Castle, Dancing with the Stars, and a lot of other shows. I dumped my satellite a couple of months ago and I'm not sorry that I did. I can also watch a ton of shows and movies on Amazon Prime for free.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

okay, i'm re-watching the pilot with my hand on the space bar (that's how i pause) and...

1) Pinnochio carving a


Spoiler



whale...


2) Neither


Spoiler



Wizard of Oz


 nor


Spoiler



Alice in Wonderland


 fit my definition of fairy tale, yet there are illustrations from both in


Spoiler



the book


3) If some


Spoiler



hits their head during an accident


, don't you


Spoiler



take them to the HOSPITAL?


4) did anyone catch what Archie was whistling after meeting Emma and Henry in the street?


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Just watched the first episode... interesting. My daughter loved it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> okay, i'm re-watching the pilot with my hand on the space bar (that's how i pause) and...
> 
> 1) Pinnochio carving a
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reminder. I forgot to rewatch the pilot.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Just watched the first episode on the IMDB link provided on page one of this topic (Thanks to whoever put that up!) I was intrigued and plan to keep watching thus, as well as Grimm. It's been awhile since I've found any new series to spark my interest.

For the person who mentioned that Amazon Prime has it for free, it says $1.99 on my Ruku, and I'm a Prime member... I'm new to this stuff - am I missing something?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tam said:


> Just watched the first episode on the IMDB link provided on page one of this topic (Thanks to whoever put that up!) I was intrigued and plan to keep watching thus, as well as Grimm. It's been awhile since I've found any new series to spark my interest.
> 
> For the person who mentioned that Amazon Prime has it for free, it says $1.99 on my Ruku, and I'm a Prime member... I'm new to this stuff - am I missing something?


I'm watching Grimm (which is pretty grim) on Hulu Plus and I pay $7.99 a month for that. I watched Once Upon a Time on Hulu Plus, too.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

You can also watch either show on their networks sites for free. That was what I did. Loved them both, very different shows, which is good! I don't hold with earlier comments that they will fail. The promos were very effective, reeled me in!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> You can also watch either show on their networks sites for free. That was what I did. Loved them both, very different shows, which is good! I don't hold with earlier comments that they will fail. The promos were very effective, reeled me in!


I prefer to watch on my TV so I can still use my computer.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

New episode tonight! Can't wait to see where they go with this, and GRIMM.

Gave up on Chuck. It's gone downhill for the last year or 2, and now that Morgan has the intersect I just won't watch it.


----------



## RobertY (Jun 24, 2011)

I enjoyed tonights episode more than the Pilot.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I liked this episode. Pam from True Blood is in it.

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I am really enjoying this series.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Watching last night's episode now.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I read that this show is what came out of the attempt to do Fables. At some point it was Disneyfied.  I hope the creators of the comic made some money. I thought the show got more interesting in the second episode when it showed what the Queen had to do to make the curse work. I am not sure if she meant herself to be caught up in it and not remember who she was along with the others.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh good.  I thought it was just my take that she did not remember and that she did not intend to do it to herself as well.


----------



## RobertY (Jun 24, 2011)

I am pretty sure that the evil queen/witch does remember everything. What cemented it for me is how she kept pushing real world "Rumpelstiltskin" until he said please. Then her eyes widened in shock because now she wonders if he also remembers. If he does then she can be in some deep trouble from him in later episodes because of her promise.


----------



## RobertY (Jun 24, 2011)

My take on the story book is it is because she is afraid that if everyone gets hold of it they would remember.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

RobertY said:


> I am pretty sure that the evil queen/witch does remember everything. What cemented it for me is how she kept pushing real world "Rumpelstiltskin" until he said please. Then her eyes widened in shock because now she wonders if he also remembers. If he does then she can be in some deep trouble from him in later episodes because of her promise.


I agree with you that she knows, but another interpretation is her eyes widened in surprise that she had to obey him.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I thought Rumpy has been saying "Please" a lot over the years, that's why he owns the town. I also thought the queen was surprised that she had to obey him and doesn't know why. Well, we'll find out, I'm intrigued enough to keep watching.

(And how does anyone think the long blond haired Emma looks anything like the dark haired, very short haired, school teacher/Snow White?)


----------



## RobertY (Jun 24, 2011)

Rumpy. lololololol thats good. lolololol

I hope that it does answer the burning question if she knows or not.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Let's hope that Rumpy has left his Fully Monty days behind.


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

RobertY said:


> I am pretty sure that the evil queen/witch does remember everything. What cemented it for me is how she kept pushing real world "Rumpelstiltskin" until he said please. Then her eyes widened in shock because now she wonders if he also remembers. If he does then she can be in some deep trouble from him in later episodes because of her promise.


I agree. It's going to be pretty interesting to see whether or not he actually does remember anything or not. My brother pointed out that possibly the curse didn't work on him because


Spoiler



he created it.


 It seems plausible anyway. As far as Henry goes, I wonder


Spoiler



if he might be a reincarnation of some sort of the Regina's father. Seems like something LOST would do and since the show has LOST ties...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

there's a part of me that wonders how far out the writers originally scripted and whether or not they decided early on if the queen and Rumplestiltskin remember stuff.

Best bit for me tonight,


Spoiler



garden gnome


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the queen has no idea.  I think her look of shock at the "please" was shock at how he suddenly had power to sway her will, how much that single word affected her.  She's full of herself, all powerful... it would be quite a blow to feel submissive to someone else so suddenly out of the blue.  I'm pretty sure the only person who knows is Rumpelstiltskin who is turning out to be a really fun character.  I like how you almost feel sorry for the queen then seconds later she makes you regret even a single second of pity.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

can anyone tell me what the tattoo is on Emma's arm?


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

This show's ties to "Lost" make me a little leery because I was a big Lost fan up until the very end, when they proved they had no freaking idea how to wrap it up and just went for sentimental slop.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Spoiler



I keep thinking that since Henry was the key to the creation of the curse.....he also may be the key to breaking it.



Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How was he the key to the creation of it?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah. I thought the gnome bit was priceless. cackled for 5 minutes.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> How was he the key to the creation of it?


Well, the queen's father, also named Henry, was the key. So the younger Henry may have some connection.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

spoilerz Robin! Someone may not have seen the episode yet.  (not me I definitely have.. 3 times.)


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> spoilerz Robin! Someone may not have seen the episode yet.  (not me I definitely have.. 3 times.)


Sorry, I was trying not to say exactly what happened.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I think the title of the thread warns people off if they don't want to see spoilers.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

Spoiler



I think Rumplestilskin does know and so does Regina. Just my take. I just wondered why she went to Phoenix to get the boy when she knew the daughter was the key. I mean, why have any tie to the town for the daughter if she wanted her out of the way?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

One wonders.
And perhaps like in Lost, we will wonder for a long time?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Bev, your new Avatar is not good for migraine sufferers. Though if my head wasn't hurting, I'd probably find it more intriguing, lol.


Oh Gosh Tabitha, I didn't even think about that.. I'll go change it!

_
edit, hope the gold marble is easier on the eyes.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Marguerite said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I think Rumplestilskin does know and so does Regina. Just my take. I just wondered why she went to Phoenix to get the boy when she knew the daughter was the key. I mean, why have any tie to the town for the daughter if she wanted her out of the way?





Spoiler



Didn't Regina ask Gold (Rumplestiltskin) just who that woman (Emma) was? And he said something to the effect that she ought to know. And Regina also mentioned him getting the boy for her. I got the impression she does not know who either Henry or Emma really is... And that Gold not only does know, but manuevered it for his own ends.



This reply looks strange with all spoilers!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Tam said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.

She also asked


Spoiler



where he got Henry and it's obvious by Rumpelstiltskin's barbs that she doesn't even realize why he's named that, hinting that she has forgotten her father as well.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Bev, that is much better - thank you! And it is hypnotic. I think the black and white of the other one was just too much (at least for my tired old brain).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sheriff


Spoiler



could simply be some dark knight of the queen's or in my opinion, the huntsman she sent ofter Snow. Or something completely outside of the Snow tale, since the enchante forest seems to be a place of all tales. He could be the huntsman from Little Red Riding Hood, for instance. Or Cinderalla or Sleeping Beauty's prince...



BTW, for what it's worth, spoiler tags don't work when posting from my kindle or when reading the thread there. I can't tell whether or not someone has put the text in spoiler.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I think the Sheriff has a wolfish look but that doesn't tell me anything.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Do we know who is Prince Charming yet?


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes!  He is the man in a coma in the hospital.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

regarding the adoption, it seems like it was


Spoiler



rumpy


 who went to AZ, not


Spoiler



regina


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

This thread is starting to remind of some sort of released FBI or CIA document. :/

I keep going back and forth on how much Regina knows or doesn't know about the actual curse. They are being rather coy about it (or I'm just obtuse, always a possibility).


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

jabeard said:


> This thread is starting to remind of some sort of release FBI or CIA document. :/
> 
> I keep going back and forth on how much Regina knows or doesn't know about the actual curse. They are being rather coy about it (or I'm just obtuse, always a possibility).


giggle....

yeah, in the end, it doesn't really matter what we think, at some point it will be revealed and then we can all either feel stupid or feel superior. or we may have stopped caring by that point.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I think the Sheriff has a wolfish look but that doesn't tell me anything.


I am going with the Sheriff of Nottingham....


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Hmmm, I think this is a good excuse to start reading:
, 
both free and

which is now $1.99


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

NapCat said:


> I am going with the Sheriff of Nottingham....


That's a thought, but Robin Hood isn't strictly a fairy tale.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah, but Disney did a great animated movie on it.
And Robin was a fox. (I mean the four-legged kind) So was Maid Marion.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah, but Disney did a great animated movie on it.
> And Robin was a fox. (I mean the four-legged kind) So was Maid Marion.


Yes, that's true and the sheriff was a wolf. However, this sheriff seems pretty benign and I can't recall any benign wolves in the fairy tales.

Loved that movie. I think I'll watch it tonight.


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

RE: Sheriff

I can't help but thinking back to the Fables comic. The reason why is that even though they are different in a lot ways (the characters in Fables knew exactly what they were and had come to this world to avoid a mutual enemy), ABC was originally developing a Fables series just a few years back, so it's hard for me to not think there might not be substrate influence.

In Fables, the sheriff of the rough equivalent town was the reformed Big Bad Wolf.

Of course, they may have nothing to do with each other. In that case, my vote is for the Huntsman. Though he's been given a pretty vicious depiction in other updates (such as the 10th Kingdom), in many versions of the original fairy tale (and the Disney), he lied to the queen and let Snow White go (either because he felt bad or just because she was too pretty).

EDIT: The 10th Kingdom is also another modern example of including a reformed Big Bad Wolf in the storyline.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That's a thought, but Robin Hood isn't strictly a fairy tale.


Neither Wizard of Oz or Alice in Wonderland are classic fairy tales, but both are in Henry's book.

But as I said about who knows what, in the end, it's up to the writers and eventually (hopefully) we'll find out.


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

Funny thing about Oz. Baum's motivation for writing Oz was explicitly to create "modern" (well modern at the time) fairy tales that then modern American kids could relate to better. 

Of course, I suppose it depends on what considers a fairy tale? Are we talking folk stories that come down from an oral tradition of magically-influenced storytelling and then we were later recorded or just older children's fantasy?

If we want to break it down even ignoring Henry's book, Pinocchio isn't really a classic fairy tale either, and they have multiple characters from that appearing in semi-regular and/or prominent roles. Pinocchio wasn't written until 1883. So it only barely precedes The Wonderful Wizard of Oz (1900).

I think, though, in general that if they confine themselves to iconic older characters often associated with children's literature they can maintain the same atmosphere they are going for without too much trouble.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

So if the sheriff is the big bad wolf, does that mean he was the wolf that ran Emma off the road?  I like the idea that he's the huntsman, though, that'd make sense considering his role.


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

Scheherazade said:


> So if the sheriff is the big bad wolf, does that mean he was the wolf that ran Emma off the road? I like the idea that he's the huntsman, though, that'd make sense considering his role.


Oh! Yeah, that makes sense. They haven't introduced anyone else who seems to be a candidate for a wolf it seems like. Trying to remember if there's been any scenes with him interacting with Red Riding Hood (I forget her modern name) or her Grandma.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

jabeard said:


> Oh! Yeah, that makes sense. They haven't introduced anyone else who seems to be a candidate for a wolf it seems like. Trying to remember if there's been any scenes with him interacting with Red Riding Hood (I forget her modern name) or her Grandma.


He was at the diner where Red was. But there really wasn't any interaction that we saw between them.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I just watched this last episode again...


Spoiler



Watching that last discussion between Rump & Reg, I don't think she remembers. When she said she didn't make deals with him anymore, and he said to which deal are you referring? she said you know which one, and his answer of Ah yes, I brought you the boy. To me, if she remembered, that would not have been the deal she thought of first. Her biggest "deal" is the one she cannot remember I think. Then there's the whole, However did you pick the name of Henry for him? and her eyes widened like it was important but she couldn't remember exactly why...and finally when he asks her to step aside and says please, she seems almost frozen as he walks past her, and it looked like confusion on her face, not acknowledgement.



I don't have the quotes of the conversation right, but I have the gist of them.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Didn't the scenes from next week show Snow in the forest and being captured by the huntsman? If so, then we'll know if the sheriff is he.


----------



## RobertY (Jun 24, 2011)

Another argument for the Queen does remember is how


Spoiler



she really keeps pushing the fact that you do not know what I am capable of.


 She has hammered on that in various ways several times.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah but I think she just believes in how mean she is.


----------



## RobertY (Jun 24, 2011)

So far I am finding this thread to be more interesting than the show itself. lolololol


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

RobertY said:


> So far I am finding this thread to be more interesting than the show itself. lolololol


*
Thank You for putting my thoughts into words !! *


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

RobertY said:


> Another argument for the Queen does remember is how
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Well, Emma's been saying the same thing, so that doesn't really prove much to me...


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

NapCat said:


> I am going with the Sheriff of Nottingham....


You know, I keep wanting to call him the Sheriff of Nottingham myself. I hope we get to know more about his history soon.


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

I am too addicted to this show for someone who doesn't even have cable (thus, doesn't really have tv per se) and is relocated to watching a day (or more! the horror!) after it airs via the internet.

Most of that addiction is to my spindly hopes in how good the ads and teasers hinted it to be.  So far, it's kept my hopes alive.  I *hope* it stays that way.

For now...

I eagerly await the next episode.

And the post-show discussions here.


----------



## RobertY (Jun 24, 2011)

The wife and I always DVR it and watch it the next night. Love being able to fast forward through commercials. lol


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

RobertY said:


> The wife and I always DVR it and watch it the next night. Love being able to fast forward through commercials. lol


While I can't fast forward through commercials (ads) online, I do like a couple aspects about how they do them.

1) There's a little bar on the bottom marking when the ads will pop up, so I know when they are coming.
2) There's typically only one ad per 'break.'
3) There's a timer counting down the length of the commercial (ad). I can leave, go make a cup of tea, check email, wash a dish, etc. And I know how much time I have to do it in.

Although, I do wish I could skip them entirely. But, since it's essentially free to watch online (because I don't count the cost of having internet in the assessment since I'd have internet regardless of whether or not I'd be watching tv shows on it), I put up with it.

Oh, and with two simple wires, I'm not even stuck watching online on my computer. I still watch it on my television. Wireless mouse, thou art my friend in this.



Now, while this is off the topic of the specific show of this thread... can I just say that I'm very excited about the general line-up of television shows this season? The lack of interesting (to me) shows in previous years is what drove me to going without cable in the first place (even if I became MORE addicted to History Channel, Discovery Channel, and Science Channel along the way).

If these new interesting (to me) shows work out as I hope, I may have reason to get cable again. 

We'll see...


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I watched the first two episodes online, and am really looking forward to seeing it on TV tonight in its actual time slot. That is, unless the Steelers play tonight. Better check the schedule...

Actually, I think I would watch in another room and miss the Steelers game. DH might not bee too happy with me, though. He's a Pittsburgh boy.


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

Tam said:


> I watched the first two episodes online, and am really looking forward to seeing it on TV tonight in its actual time slot. That is, unless the Steelers play tonight. Better check the schedule...
> 
> Actually, I think I would watch in another room and miss the Steelers game. DH might not bee too happy with me, though. He's a Pittsburgh boy.


hehe. I avoided that by snatching up a guy who's completely not into sports. The down side... I had to teach him how to swing a bat so we could go to the batting cages together.

I like to play sports... I just didn't want to be roped into the sports culture as a household lifestyle like it had often been growing up.

Still, it's rather nice to look to my decadent husband and ask "what do you want to do tonight?" and he answers "Go online" or "Read a book" or "Listen/play music" or (my favorite stress-buster) "Kill zombies" (video game).



We'll be watching Once Upon a Time together. He likes science fiction and fantasy like me too!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Lol this show is the first show in years my family actual watches together. It's the only evening we have together in the week. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Spoiler



I almost want to cry For Snow White.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Great news everyone! ABC has ordered a full first Season of Once Upon a Time. That's pretty good for it just being on 2 weeks, and they say it dropped hardly any viewers between the pilot and episode 2 which is really rare these days.

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2011/11/03/abc-picks-up-full-seasons-of-once-upon-a-time-last-man-standing-and-happy-endings-orders-additional-scripts-for-pan-am/109596/


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I almost want to cry For Snow White.


I want to cry for Emma! 28 and


Spoiler



still living with her mom!


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

While watching last night's episode, my Decadent Husband said:

"Ye Old high-speed car chase!"

and 

"OMG pwnies!"

(I love him. )


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Clearly I must brush up on my fairy tales. 

I never knew that Snow spent time as a highwayman.  Presumably this was before she met Doc et al.  

And who is the blonde?


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that the blonde that showed up at the hospital is the same blonde that was in the carriage with the prince.

Interesting development...

And the previews for next week - looks like all heck breaks loose!


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

Tam said:


> And the previews for next week - looks like all heck breaks loose!


I know! Heeeeeeeeeeeeee! (Randi-code for excited. If you couldn't tell. ~_~ooo)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tam said:


> I'm pretty sure that the blonde that showed up at the hospital is the same blonde that was in the carriage with the prince.
> 
> Interesting development...
> 
> And the previews for next week - looks like all heck breaks loose!


Well, yeah, but who is she? I don't recall that Prince Charming jilted his fiancee for Snow White. 

OTOH, he also apparently married Sleeping Beauty and maybe Cinderella. Or maybe those were different "Charmings"; this one's real name is apparently James.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

These writers seem to be adding stuff that wasn't in the original stories. Nothing wrong with that, I say.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

If they are going to keep up the pattern they established on LOST, we may never know.


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

geoffthomas said:


> If they are going to keep up the pattern they established on LOST, we may never know.


Ha!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm still waiting to get totally sucked in by this show.  I'll keep watching, but it's not with the anticipation I had for Lost.


----------



## MaryKingsley (Mar 26, 2011)

I haven't seen last night's episode yet, so I've skipped the last few comments.  I'm not in love with this show, but I do like it, and I plan to keep watching.  After reading the other comments, I think i'll have to go back to the first 2 episodes.  You folks are all so observant!  I missed a lot of little things, including the Lost references.  I'm kicking myself for not getting the 815 reference.

One reference I liked was to the Disney version of Sleeping Beauty - the evil witch Maleficent.  that character scared the heck out of me when I was a kid.

My favorite character so far is the Evil Queen.  She's so kick-a**.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Clearly I must brush up on my fairy tales.
> 
> I never knew that Snow spent time as a highwayman. Presumably this was before she met Doc et al.
> 
> And who is the blonde?


Creative license so that people will watch and see something new, I'm sure. They also seem very aware of making the heroines stronger. Disney has pretty consciously done so too since at least their version of Beauty and The Beast, or at least making them a little quirkier, and so I'm guessing they approve of what the show runners are doing.

The version of Snow White most people know could be seen as: Jealous woman hates that she is getting older and loses her looks, as her (step) daughter is just coming into her own beauty. She plots to have her (step)daughter murdered, but the girl is just too pretty and sweet and cries the biggest tears, and so a man -- the first of many -- saves her. She finds a group of men to protect her. She (either naively or stupidly) goes against what the men tell her and she trusts a stranger with near-fatal/fatal results. The men rush to save her, but they're too late -- and then the uber-man, the Prince, shows up and gives her loves first kiss! Yay, he saves her!

I love pretty much all versions of the tale, but I think they're trying to add more complexity to the evil queen and to Snow White. Even in the pilot, at the wedding, Snow White showed herself to be a fighter, and I think this is just a continuation of that. The message is that Snow White can sometimes save herself, and her Prince.

This is also the ending of Pretty Woman.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

it's fun to go back and watch the pilot knowing what we know now....

Rumplestiltskin's sarcastic


Spoiler



Prince Charming


 for instance.

btw, does anyone else think


Spoiler



Prince Charming left his wedding to go get Snow out of the glass coffin


?

and i'm still saying the Sheriff is


Spoiler



the huntsman who let snow white live.



they are taking definite liberties with the "original" stories that we know, and got to tell you, they are annoying me a bit.....

oh and why did they use


Spoiler



sleepy and grumpy


 in the present, but not


Spoiler



doc


?


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

Randirogue said:


> Now, while this is off the topic of the specific show of this thread... can I just say that I'm very excited about the general line-up of television shows this season? The lack of interesting (to me) shows in previous years is what drove me to going without cable in the first place (even if I became MORE addicted to History Channel, Discovery Channel, and Science Channel along the way).
> 
> If these new interesting (to me) shows work out as I hope, I may have reason to get cable again.
> 
> We'll see...


I agree. This season does seem to have a great lineup and it's been sucking me into watching television again. Now, hopefully, nothing gets canceled or deteriorates after a few episodes. My brother has already decided that Once Upon a Time is better than Grimm and is dropping Grimm. I agree with him, but I'll probably still watch Grimm for the sake of having something to watch on Fridays.


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

scarlet said:


> it's fun to go back and watch the pilot knowing what we know now....
> 
> Rumplestiltskin's sarcastic
> 
> ...


I don't see anything wrong with taking any liberties with the original tales. I mean, let's face it: Disney does it all the time. Ariel didn't die in The Little Mermaid and Rapunzel met a thief instead of a Prince. It's those liberties that make things fresh, you know? And I'm pretty sure that if we wait long enough, they'll show the other dwarfs. It's only been three episodes, after all.

As for Prince Charming


Spoiler



leaving his wedding to run to find Snow White and wake her


, I completely agree with it. I'm just curious what character his fiancee is supposed to be.

Bit off topic: Is anyone going to get tired of Snow White? I mean, not in the show (though it might hurt the show), but with two Snow White movies coming out soon, both with the fighter-type of Snow White, I think, we might get tired of her. Or love her even more.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I love when people take liberties and I wish it was done more often.  Look at Sherlock and Robin Hood on the BBC.  Both were amazing and both turned the original tales on their head quite a bit.  I love reimagined classic stories when they're done well.  It's probably why I love Jasper Fforde's books as well, he takes fairy tales and puts a new spin on them.  I think it'd be a bit boring if they stuck to the straight and narrow with the stories, and didn't even blink when Snow showed up as a highwayman... of course I was used to Maid Marion being a highwayman already so I guess the concept wasn't new to me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know from "Lost". . . .never watched it. . . .

Haven't decided, really, about the show yet. . . .hasn't grabbed me but hasn't annoyed me either.  Except Henry.  He's a bit annoying.

I knew it wouldn't be that easy with coma man. . . . .too early for any serious plot resolutions. . . . .

Just because we haven't met all the dwarves yet doesn't mean we won't. . . . .


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, yeah, but who is she? I don't recall that Prince Charming jilted his fiancee for Snow White.
> 
> OTOH, he also apparently married Sleeping Beauty and maybe Cinderella. Or maybe those were different "Charmings"; this one's real name is apparently James.


Common thought but Charming is actually Cinderella's Prince, Snow White just had "The Prince" (so maybe he is the same guy LOL). Prince Phillip married Sleeping Beauty, Prince Eric was the Little Mermaid's, and I can't remember the real name of The Beast, but he wasn't Charming.  
James did deny being "Charming".

I think one of the problems with our trying to figure out who each is in the fairy tale, is that we haven't seen all the characters. Judging by next week's promo, we see some of Rumpy's story, but as far as we know, we haven't seen Cindy, Sleeping Beauty, etc... And I had a friend of mine ask how "the blonde gave birth to Pinochino". Really? Little Harry is Pinochino? I need to re-watch the pilot for that brief scene with him.

Is our evil Queen/mayor the same evil Queen/step-mother in all the fairy tales? If so, she really got around. LOL


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

No, Henry isn't Pinocchio. They don't even really look that much from what I recall.

More to the point--Two different actors: Jakob Davies for Pinocchio and Jared Gilmore for Henry.

RE: Regina being every evil queen/every evil stepmother

REDACTED by order the Fairy Tale National Spoiler Agency:


Spoiler



No, she's not, not even metaphorically. In the second episode, in fairy-tale continuity she went to and attacked Maleficient to get her curse back. So she's not every evil queen. The story line next week likely will be proof that she isn't every evil step-mother (just AN evil stepmother) given the Cinderella focus.Though purists will probably be in an uproar as it is mixing Rumplestiltskin/Cinderella stuff.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> "...Except Henry. He's a bit annoying..."


Oh Yeah.....


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Some of you must have seen the Disney movie in which the animated princess came to real New York. As I remember it, that established that all the fairy tale characters live in the same enchanted forest and interact.

One thing that makes me grumpy with both this and Shrek is that Pinocchio isn't an old folk tale, it's a specific book with a known author that's only about 130 years old. It's public domain, though, so it gets tossed into the mix.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

R. M. Reed said:


> Some of you must have seen the Disney movie in which the animated princess came to real New York. As I remember it, that established that all the fairy tale characters live in the same enchanted forest and interact.


_Enchanted._


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

Earier there was a brief discussion of Pinocchio in the context of very brief shots in Henry's book in earlier episodes that suggest that Alice and Wonderland and the Wizard of Oz might potentially be referenced (about minus and plus twenty years around Pinocchio respectively). 

Of course, Henry's book may not be the Big Book of All Fantasy Reality in every aspect. Maybe some of the stuff in the book are just what they appear to be--stories. 

On the other hand, the time is called Storybrooke and not FairyTowne or something. So, who knows. 

The idea of not using folk tales doesn't particularly bother me at all, though internal verisimilitude in their alt-world setting (kind of funny to be saying that when talking about this kind of story) might break down if they start mixing in too many tales from divergent time periods that clash in tone and/or style. We'll see how it comes off or even if they bother. Where this starts getting weird is when you start taking these non-folk tales, then you start wondering, "Well, does Pinocchio not exist in that world? Does The Wizard of Oz not exist? Does Alice not exist?"

Of course, one could make a very interesting show about belief generating realities . . . but I don't think they are going for that.

Currently, they've done nothing to bother me thus far including mixing things up a bit with the more pure folk tales. Shifting away from their own Disney versions of things doesn't particularly bother me given how varied a lot of those have been throughout the centuries.

I'm liking it so far and will enjoy the ride until they invariably jump the shark by having, I don't know, maybe Batman show up.

Incidentally, Enchanted actually doesn't establish that all fairy tale characters live in the same world and interact (unlike something like Shrek that does have everything). 

It has a ton of allusions to Disney movies though  (e.g., Narissa is not Maleficient despite them drawing directly on some scenes inspired by Maleficient, et cetera). These allusions are about everything from Mary Poppins to Cinderella. Basically, Disney's entire film collection.

Giselle might as well be the only fairy-tale princess in existence as far as that movie portrays, and most of the challenges are direct references to things other Disney princesses faced.

There was like one scene I recall that might be interpreted as Giselle knowing the Seven Dwarves, but that's about as direct as it got as far as fairy-tale crossover.

They have a few other direct references to past Disney movies, but those weren't even fairy tale stuff, such as a couple of animals from Bambi. Mostly though, it's all about invoking the feeling of the past movies not directly linking to them in a shared world. So, it's a different sort of creature all together than something like Once Upon A Time.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Love this thread. You guys catch all the little things I miss.


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> Disney has pretty consciously done so too since at least their version of Beauty and The Beast, or at least making them a little quirkier, and so I'm guessing they approve of what the show runners are doing.


The fact that ABC is a Disney corporation sort of requires their approval of the show's intent/direction to a decent extent.



Spoiler



I work on an ABC daytime show and Disney has their approval system in place for that too.



If it were on another channel, however, I don't think Disney would have any say whatsoever in it (nor would I want them too, I think). Fairy tales weren't originally intended just for kids (if I remember my research way back when correctly). They were meant for all ages to enjoy. The first Cinderella had the step-sisters cutting off parts of their feet to fit into the slipper. They both rode off to be happily ever with the Prince until he noticed the blood pooling and dripping out of the shoe. Disney tamed them massively down when they took on the franchise of them.

And why am I going on about this to a bunch of readers and writers. Of course, most of you already probably know this.

Sorry. ~_~ooo

No offense was intended to Disney fans or their fairy tales conversions.

I just personally like the more mature (or at least not tamed-down little kids version) of fairy tales. There are many complexities to be explored. Plus, I like to see what twists they add to it as they develop the greater range of complexities. That's definitely part of the fun for me.

And I really hope I won't be disappointed on that front. So far, I'm satisfied. But, just in case... *fingers crossed*.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

None taken.  While I love the Disney adaptations, they do not own the fairy tales. We've all seen those cheap animated rip-offs. I call them rip-offs because they are coming as close as possible to look like the Disney version, but different enough that they don't get sued. The original tales, collected by the Brothers Grimm, are in the public domain, and Disney only has rights over the appearance and wording, not the story itself.


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

One thing to keep in mind too is that the Brothers Grimms collected certain versions and aren't the only people who wrote down fairy tales, and their versions aren't necessarily the original versions. They made active editorial choices in both what they would record and what details they recorded. 

There are also a lot of stories that readers (and literary scholars) consider fairy tales written down by people that weren't derived directly from extant folk sources. Hans Christen Andersen is a good example of someone who both created totally new tales (The Little Mermaid) and also adapted older ones (The Emperor's New Clothes, for example, was adapted from a 14th-century Spanish story).

Interestingly enough though, the Grimm brothers (and others who started writing tales down, particularly in the 19th-century) are one of the reasons we have a strong association between fairy tales and children because they actively edited many versions of the things they recorded to eliminate more adult elements (particularly after criticism), particularly things that were references to sex, pregnancy, et cetera. Though they weren't the only one recording fairy tales that did that, to be far. In some cases, things like violence actually went up. This wasn't to make it more "adult" but to make it more explicitly moralistic with things like the antagonists meeting more painful ends for their misdeeds. Others who were adapting existing tales during this period also likewise altered details to suit the 19th-century European tastes.

Another thing to keep in mind about the Grimm brothers is that they were German and focused on the German version of such tales (or just straight German stories), so it isn't as if their version represents the collective European (even Western or Northern European) experience. There are tons of fairy tale stories in the common consciousness they had nothing to do with or versions that differed from what they recorded in the case of tales that were more pan-European.

While the pre-written version (though in some cases written goes back farther than you think but details still got changed) were intended for a broader audience just that in some cases the 'darkness' we associate with them is more a reflection of the fact that the past was a rougher place in general. I mean if you think about Medieval (and even almost up until modern Europe) public executions used to be very common, and not something that children were necessarily kept away from. Heck, in many places public executions were treated as entertainment! Let's go get some bread and watch the guy stretch by his neck until dead. Huzzah! 

If that's your baseline for violence, a little blood and guts isn't going to seem inappropriate. The baseline exposure to sex also used to be somewhat higher in many places and many periods prior to the last couple hundred of years. If you're some 15th-century peasant parent living in a one-room building with four kids, well . . . Let alone the fact that rural peasant-types are at least more directly away of sex as working with livestock is so vital to their livelihood. A lot of the early versions of the fairy tales are chock full of sexual elements (e.g., Rapunzel gets knocked up by the prince while still in the tower; Sleeping Beauty is raped while still asleep in many versions, et cetera).

So alteration of the original tales (which have many different forms by region and changed throughout the centuries) precedes Disney by centuries, but has always occurred in the context of the cultural norms of the time. I always think that's something to keep in mind when thinking about folk tales, appropriateness, and what not. 

Arguably, the often current take on pushing back (in many different versions, TV, comics, movies, et cetera) somewhat toward more darker, complex versions (or modifying them to be more multi-cultural contain non-European characters) is also a reflective of our current cultural norms. In general, anything that leads to more nuanced storytelling (as moral complexity tends to even if it's as mild as making Snow White more than just a passive, pure maiden and an Evil Queen have some love for others), I think will make for more intriguing stuff (assuming they don't go overboard or just go 'dark' for the sake of being 'dark').

I'd say it's the archetypes in these stories that resonate rather than the particular details (else there wouldn't be so many pre-written versions), so I always do look forward to all sorts of different takes on these sorts of things. The spirit of a fairy tale is the thematic power that comes with it, not the fine details some Germans, some  Dutchmen, Frenchmen, et cetera or whoever recorded it put in.

Random non-European tidbit that shows some interesting things about folklore, stories, and perception both past and present: The original version of Aladdin, as recorded, despite the names and Islamic Arab cultural elements explicitly took place in, of all places, China.

I just think the entire thing is so fascinating. Sure, it's just some fantasy show on ABC by the guys from Lost, but tapping into centuries of archetypal tradition (even if a lot of it is filtered by the Disney consciousness lock on it) connects us with these stories in a way that just the latest random fantasy drama wouldn't, and, at the minimum, generates such interesting conversations about the collective storytelling tradition! 

That's why I always love fairy tale stuff, mythology stuff, and the like. It's not just entertainment, it's a lens to view both past and present culture.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Well said! I also look forward to re-tellings of King Arthur/Merlin & Robin Hood. Hmmm, they're not "fairy" tale but I wonder if they can also be found in Storybrooke...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well Merlin is remade by the BBC and is irreverently good (IMO).
A fourth season is playing now in England and will be broadcast in the U.S. on the SyFy channel in early 2012.  A fifth season has been started.

Just sayin.....


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Well Merlin is remade by the BBC and is irreverently good (IMO).
> A fourth season is playing now in England and will be broadcast in the U.S. on the SyFy channel in early 2012. A fifth season has been started.
> 
> Just sayin.....


I had just started season 2 when it disappeared from Netflix Instant Watch. Its back in my queue, not sure when it came back...  Showtime's Camelot wasn't too bad, shame it got cancelled.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Did anyone catch the doctors name and figure out who he was - I swear every time they referenced his name someone talked in the house 😏


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

rho said:


> Did anyone catch the doctors name and figure out who he was - I swear every time they referenced his name someone talked in the house &#128527;


the name listed in imdb is Dr. Whale...


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

David Anders always seems to be shifty in his paranormal roles in recent years, so I don't inherently trust the doctor because of that (LOL, type-casting maybe), though he didn't do anything openly shifty during that episode, and the call he made had legit enough reasons.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

jabeard said:


> David Anders always seems to be shifty in his paranormal roles in recent years, so I don't inherently trust the doctor because of that (LOL, type-casting maybe), though he didn't do anything openly shifty during that episode, and the call he made had legit enough reasons.


Yes, and he was also shifty in his role as Sark on Alias (one of my all-time favorite shows!). But I disagree that he didn't do anything openly shifty in the most recent episode.


Spoiler



He lied to Mary Margaret when he said there were no changes in John Doe's condition, trying to convince her that she'd imagined him grabbing her hand. Because then when he called Regina, he told her that there had been some minor spike in brain activity (or something like that).


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> Common thought but Charming is actually Cinderella's Prince, Snow White just had "The Prince" (so maybe he is the same guy LOL). Prince Phillip married Sleeping Beauty, Prince Eric was the Little Mermaid's, and I can't remember the real name of The Beast, but he wasn't Charming.
> James did deny being "Charming".


They never mention the name of Beast in the movie and even the directors say in the commentary state that they didn't realize he didn't have a name until the scene where Belle looks over the balcony and yells his name. Disney didn't give him a name until they published a Disney encyclopedia. It's Prince Adam and as far as I know, they never mention it in any of the spin-offs either, though to be fair I thought the other Beauty and Beast movies should have never existed and have attempted to block out their horribleness.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

SheenahFreitas said:


> They never mention the name of Beast in the movie and even the directors say in the commentary state that they didn't realize he didn't have a name until the scene where Belle looks over the balcony and yells his name. Disney didn't give him a name until they published a Disney encyclopedia. It's Prince Adam and as far as I know, they never mention it in any of the spin-offs either, though to be fair I thought the other Beauty and Beast movies should have never existed and have attempted to block out their horribleness.


LOL, I feel that way about all the sequels & spin-offs. The other thing I find interesting is that at the end he turns back, right? So why is it always the Beast in the spin-offs and appearances in the Parks?  I guess they found the Beast more attractive than Prince Adam like I do. 

But, back to the show... The Doctor...Since he appears to be in cahoots with the Mayor, I'd think that he was one of her allies in casting the charm in the first episode. Need to go back and look or find a screenshot...

And bah! IMDB lists the characters with their Storybrooke name followed by a /, so no using IMDB for that.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Maybe the doctor was being rude staring at ruby in the diner....but I got to thinking


Spoiler



the big bad wolf


 for all of two seconds

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

Vegas_Asian: I thought the same thing!

But IMDB says Dr. Whale.. Like ahab's? Hmmm? 

Jabeard: loved your thoughtful post!


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

Vegas_Asian: Huh. Never thought of that. Hard to say. I just figured guy staring at attractive young woman in revealing short skirt as a contrast to the plain-dressed saintly woman across from him who teaches school kids, volunteers at the hospital, et cetera. That is, to demonstrating his 'priorities'. Though your idea is interesting. 

RE: Dr. Whale and Ahab

Well, including anything from Moby Dick would definitely be stretching the premise even by a very liberal interpretation in that that's a book that not only doesn't fall into folktale bucket, the fantasy bucket, or even a general catch-all children's story bucket. 

Given we've gotten Pinocchio in the mix, Dr. Whale could be (yes, this is stretching it) the whale from that (present in both the Disney version and the original book). 

Thank for for your comment on my post.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Randirogue said:


> Vegas_Asian: I thought the same thing!
> 
> But IMDB says Dr. Whale.. Like ahab's? Hmmm?
> 
> Jabeard: loved your thoughtful post!


no, like pinocchio....


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah the whale was Monstro - somehow I don't make the doctor connection to this whale?


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

Jabeard and Scarlet...

You are likely much more correct than I regarding Dr. Whale. My first thought with whale went to Moby Dick partly because they are on this far fetched mission and also, I think, because of Snow's minor plight of finding a good, single guy in that town.  Metaphorically, for her, with her "charming" in a coma, it may have been akin to ahab's endlessly seeking that great white whale of his. Lol

Of course, this logic doesn't reach much farther than the initial joke of it.

Your suggestion of a Pinocchio reference makes much more sense from a Disney point of view. In the original novel, it wasn't a whale, but a "giant shark" (the Terrible Dogfish).  As the show is a Disney production (to an extent, since abc is a Disney company), the Whale / Pinnocchio reference is all the more likely. 

Thanks for pointing that out. It sent me on a nice little bit of research that flooded my head with very fond memories or reading the novel at least a few times as a wee li'l kid (and some very vague memories of seeing the Disney movie once or twice).

;-)


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Well how about that ending tonight in episode 3


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

This was probably the worst episode for me. I didn't mind them fleshing out Snow White's story previously, and taking some liberties, but the


Spoiler



death of Cinderella's fairy godmother and the insertion of Rumplestiltskin in her place was so ... lame, and messed with the story too much.



I did have to laugh at fireworks over Cinderella's castle. Way to remind us of one of the most iconic Disney images ever.

Which reminds me that I still love this kid sooooo much:


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

What was the ending? The sheriff was sitting on a rumpled bed, but I didn't see anyone else there. Still, the music swelled as if there was  big reveal.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

I think they were trying to imply the sheriff and mayor are sleeping together. BUT the problem is everyone knows the writers are messing with us. It will be a drawn out are they sleeping together thing only to see they are not. Or at least that is what I believe. It seems too built up to just reveal like that.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well ok, but


Spoiler



earlier when she was zipping up her dress, it sure looked like the same room. And she told whoever she was with to not forget his socks were under the bed. So when we see the Sherrif in the process of dressing himself, he finds his socks under the bed


................


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

I just think its too obvious. I have been trying to think of a fairy tale with socks too and nothing comes to mind but Santa. Lol


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

The Elves and the Shoemaker?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Not only is it the same room, but watching episode 2 again, it's the same wallpaper & such that are in Emma's room at granny's boardinghouse.
not saying that they are in Emma's old room, but that it sure seems to be in a room @ Granny's.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Zipping up her dress? I didn't see that. Maybe I missed it when I went to the bathroom during a commercial and came back a tad late. The trouble with just watching it on broadcast is I can't go back and look for things I missed.


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> LOL, I feel that way about all the sequels & spin-offs. The other thing I find interesting is that at the end he turns back, right? So why is it always the Beast in the spin-offs and appearances in the Parks?  I guess they found the Beast more attractive than Prince Adam like I do.
> 
> But, back to the show... The Doctor...Since he appears to be in cahoots with the Mayor, I'd think that he was one of her allies in casting the charm in the first episode. Need to go back and look or find a screenshot...
> 
> And bah! IMDB lists the characters with their Storybrooke name followed by a /, so no using IMDB for that.


Wow, I'm so late in replying back. The spin-offs are true sequels. They're actually mid-quels (at least that's the term they use). The movies were created to show what Belle and the Beast were up to during her time at the castle, but honestly it makes no sense to have them as they show a pretty good dynamic of what happened in the actual movie. Thus why they use Beast in the spin off movies. As to why they use him in the parks and not Prince Adam, it might be because he's more memorable looking.


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

Has anyone thought that perhaps the Sheriff is actually


Spoiler



Snow White's father that the Wicked Stepmother married? She wanted to have her happily ever after, after all, and she did mention that he was the only one she ever loved until Snow ruined it or something like that.



That said, I really loved the twist on Jiminy Cricket last night.


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

Just watched the latest on my DVR. I also liked the Jiminy Cricket twist.

RE: Sheriff



Spoiler



Your theory is a possibility, but the vibe of the implied relationship is more lust/using than love. 
We know she's capable of showing genuine affection even in the fairy tale reality, and it just doesn't feel like that. We'll see though.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Spoiler



King Midas? Are they going to bring in all of Greek Mythology now?


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

The show's opening spins that Regina knows about their past, but I think its Gold who knows what's happening since


Spoiler



Mr. Gold smiled when David saw the windmill that jogged his "fake" memory


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

Cliff Ball said:


> The show's opening spins that Regina knows about their past, but I think its Gold who knows what's happening since
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I think they both do.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes, he sure did an aboutface.


Spoiler



What's up with that windmill?


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

jabeard said:


> Just watched the latest on my DVR. I also liked the Jiminy Cricket twist.
> 
> RE: Sheriff
> 
> ...


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

R. M. Reed said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> King Midas? Are they going to bring in all of Greek Mythology now?


I don't know, but I liked it.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how the little kid knows the book is real?  Why is he the only one who knows what's going on?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Lisa Scott said:


> Can anyone tell me how the little kid knows the book is real? Why is he the only one who knows what's going on?


well, there's a couple of answers to that....
1) because he's from outside of things
2) he doesn't really know, he just thinks it's real (and he could be wrong, and we're seeing his fantasies)
3) because that's the way the writers wrote it....


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

He also happens to be the son of Emma, the Curse-Breaker. That probably plays into it.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

But was there any explanation as to why "now"?  Why did he choose to chase after his birth mother now as opposed to a year ago?  I know he's young and maybe he's finally old enough to chase her down.  I was just wondering if I missed something.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Lisa Scott said:


> But was there any explanation as to why "now"? Why did he choose to chase after his birth mother now as opposed to a year ago? I know he's young and maybe he's finally old enough to chase her down. I was just wondering if I missed something.


I don't think you did. I imagine they have to answer this at some point. Is Henry special because of his lineage? Because he was born outside of SB? Because perhaps someone else is helping him. I think it would be funny if Rumpelstiltskin turned out to be some sort of weird agent for good, but that's a long shot. I just think this information is coming.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

okay, i just made it through the last 3 episodes and have some comments. note, they are in no particular order....

1) I am really tired of rumpelstiltskin in all the fairy tales. why does he have such a big role in things?
2) Which brother was really named James? Or were they both? Interesting note- the name James means "supplanter" or "one who takes another's place" Wonder if that was coincidence...
3) The dolls were really, really creepy.
4) Okay, so how does the windmill trigger the false memories?
5) Nice to see that I was right about the identity of the sheriff, and LOVED everything but the ending of that episode.
6) So, now we know Emma really did hit a wolf in the pilot...
7) What was Gold doing in the woods?
8 So,


Spoiler



the queen/mayor


 does remember....
9) We gotta wait until JANUARY for new episodes? Not fair!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Which episode had creepy dolls?  Oh, the people turned into puppets?  Yeah.  Twilight zonish.  I just wonder how long a show like this can last.  Once everyone remembers, isn't the game mostly up? Sure, they'll try to break the curse and resolve things, but it doesn't seem like this could last several seasons, do you think?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Lisa Scott said:


> Which episode had creepy dolls? Oh, the people turned into puppets? Yeah. Twilight zonish. I just wonder how long a show like this can last. Once everyone remembers, isn't the game mostly up? Sure, they'll try to break the curse and resolve things, but it doesn't seem like this could last several seasons, do you think?


yeah the jiminy cricket. and the "puppets" are now


Spoiler



in the pawnshop


.

and i agree that i'm unsure how long this show can go on without having to tie things up...


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

How I Met Your Mother is still going and we don't seem to be close to meeting the mother. And our best math says those kids need to be born next year or early 2013.


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm not typically one to fawn over a celebrity, and technically I didn't, but I did gush in a (hooefully) adorkable sci-fi/fantasy fangirl way today at work (ABC The Chew).

Today was evillishly decadent themed show featuring around the special guest, one fashionably villainess on this thread's very focal point: the evil Queen, aka the Mayor of Storybrook, Regina Mills, played by Lana Parilla.

I didn't actually speak to her or even try to, but I did gush over the show a bit - and her costumes on the show when she's the Queen.

It was fun.  

(Please forgive me if it seemed like bragging.~_~ooo)


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

Randirogue said:


> I'm not typically one to fawn over a celebrity, and technically I didn't, but I did gush in a (hooefully) adorkable sci-fi/fantasy fangirl way today at work (ABC The Chew).
> 
> Today was evillishly decadent themed show featuring around the special guest, one fashionably villainess on this thread's very focal point: the evil Queen, aka the Mayor of Storybrook, Regina Mills, played by Lana Parilla.
> 
> ...


I'm officially envious.

But all envy aside, that's so cool that you got to meet Lana Parilla!


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

SheenahFreitas said:


> I'm officially envious.
> 
> But all envy aside, that's so cool that you got to meet Lana Parilla!


I didn't meet her. I wasn't really starstruck. Just fun to play like I am sometimes.

Heck, I didn't even get to teleprompt for her. But, I did teleprompt for the show-hosts that were in the same segments of the show as she was and that had scripted dialogue that was actually included on the prompter!

Yeah... You know you envy my nearness to celebrity-ism! (tee hee)


Spoiler



(I am just joking. My job and my status in it are not actually enviable. ~_~ooo)


----------



## tamaraheiner (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm envious! The whole show reminds me of a book I wrote that has yet to be published... looking doubtful now.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

ok, a few more questions.  So, the mayor knows she's cursed everyone to live in this town.  She knows who everyone is, correct?  Why did she adopt Henry?  She doesn't seem to like him.

After watching the last episode, I do like how they've tweaked the original tales.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Lisa Scott said:


> ok, a few more questions. So, the mayor knows she's cursed everyone to live in this town. She knows who everyone is, correct? Why did she adopt Henry? She doesn't seem to like him.
> 
> After watching the last episode, I do like how they've tweaked the original tales.


I'm guessing she wanted a child for some reason (to be determined). Realize, it was Gold/Rumpy who FOUND her the child. So she didn't know it was Snow's grandchild (odd thought that). Or she might be planning on using him in some way to continue the curse.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, I missed that.  Makes sense he would have "found" him.  Interesting...


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Lisa Scott said:


> ok, a few more questions. So, the mayor knows she's cursed everyone to live in this town. She knows who everyone is, correct? Why did she adopt Henry? She doesn't seem to like him.
> 
> After watching the last episode, I do like how they've tweaked the original tales.


I think that she is punished by her decisions -- there is a price for magic. She was told that she would lose the ability to love, but she wants to be able to love. Maybe breaking the curse frees her too at some level.


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> I think that she is punished by her decisions -- there is a price for magic. She was told that she would lose the ability to love, but she wants to be able to love. Maybe breaking the curse frees her too at some level.


That's the direction and depth I'm hoping for!


----------

